
This 'Free Forever' Plan, not so free forever - ashitlerferad
https://haydenjames.io/groovehq-not-free-forever/
======
x1798DE
Headline should be "GrooveHQ's 'Forever Free' plan not free forever"

------
spiro
Got cut off by this as well.

Working on HipDesk as an affordable alternative for smaller teams.

[https://hipdesk.co](https://hipdesk.co)

Our free plan is actually free.

~~~
ashitlerferad
You should send that info the the author of that article as well.

------
mynameislegion
Classic bait and switch!

